

Google Page Speed Service - meadhikari
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/28/google-page-speed-service/

======
patio11
Somewhere out there is a lawyer observing that people are chatting on their
Google phones while booting up their Google browsers on their Google netbooks
to do their Google searches leading into Google servers hosting Google
properties and non-Google properties and wondering "Why the heck am _I_
drafting anti-trust apologias? For heaven's sake, we are but a humble
operating systems and office productivity company."

~~~
nikcub
I might not agree with it, but I don't doubt that Google will face a large
anti-trust trial in the near future.

Users just need to remember the old adage - if you are not paying for the
product, then the product is you

------
robtoo
This does look awfully like CloudFlare. Some more competition in that space
should be good for everyone because it seems like an idea whose time has come.

I hope this will prove to be a good quick-and-dirty way to add SPDY support to
existing web services (which I expect will in turn help drive users to
Chrome.)

Unfortunately, it's looking hard to test as webpagetest.org is going to be hit
with long queues for a while...

